
Startup idea: Basic Income, how to make this happen? - LeozMaxwell
The idea of an universal basic income is surfacing here and there. Having lost almost half my life (I&#x27;m 40) to useless grind work, I&#x27;m determined to change the way things work.<p>This is a series of serious discussions I&#x27;m starting, with the explicit purpose of making BI a reality within our lifetime. Very likely this won&#x27;t be possible here and we&#x27;ll have to create our own community (I&#x27;m quite certain this very post will get mercilessly deleted).<p>Anyways, please state your ideas about how and why to make this happen.<p>My line of thought:<p>1) Basic income will still require work (energy input).
2) Stop wasting our lifes to the 12-hours industrial grind. 8 hours work + 1 hour lunch + 3 hours commute due to crowding in job-offering cities = 12 hours slavery, we never quite broken free from it. I think we need an upper limit of 5 hours + 1 hour lunch, afterwards we can claim our lifes back. Creative people would get the freedom to change the world, right now our entire energy is sucked into a black hole of helplessness and hopelessness.
3) The politicians won&#x27;t do it for us. We have to do it ourselves. We have to create a company which functions under the rules of the basic income, in concrete terms this means: WE HAVE TO CONTRIBUTE WITH MONEY, AS FOUNDERS, IN A MASSIVE CROWDFUNDING CAMPAIGN. The beneficiaries will be not just us but the entire world, and we must prevent our honest attempt from being hijacked and turned into the same feudal authoritarianism that runs the companies of today.<p>OK, assuming I&#x27;m not getting deleted, please state your input and let&#x27;s make a plan.
======
x38iq84n
Good luck and please keep us posted how the money burning goes. lol

